# a3 rear diffuser conversion , worth it or too pricy ?



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.oemplus.com/bumper-conversion-s3-rear-p-3207.html

i d really love to have this mod ... what do you guys think ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's going to look janky unless you plan to fix the exhaust at the same time, IMO. $1,250 for the diffuser will look cheap after you drop the cash for an exhaust as well.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

lovei27 said:


> http://www.oemplus.com/bumper-conversion-s3-rear-p-3207.html
> 
> i d really love to have this mod ... what do you guys think ?


Looks good to me, not sure I'd want to spend that kind of money though.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

$1250 before paint...and I thought getting my quad exhaust diffuser and trim plus wrapping was expensive!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I think someone got it at there local dealer for $750.... you might want to see what your dealer can get it for


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Note that that includes both the bumper and the diffuser. If you are an S-line already then you should be able to just get the diffuser parts and an exhaust.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

this link is for the previous S3/A3 not the current MQB.

to convert the MQB to S3 rear valance only the grey plastic area will be needed. the bumper is the same on both cars.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> this link is for the previous S3/A3 not the current MQB.
> 
> to convert the MQB to S3 rear valance only the grey plastic area will be needed. the bumper is the same on both cars.



thought so , thanks for the info .. will try and ask local audi dealers .. i called them but they want the vin number of the car so i will call them in morning again


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> this link is for the previous S3/A3 not the current MQB.
> 
> to convert the MQB to S3 rear valance only the grey plastic area will be needed. the bumper is the same on both cars.




8V=MQB

Rich may not know that the full bumper isn't required, but that doesn't mean the link is for 8P parts.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkwspawn (Jan 18, 2014)

qtroCUB said:


> Note that that includes both the bumper and the diffuser. If you are an S-line already then you should be able to just get the diffuser parts and an exhaust.


Does this also apply to the None S-line 8v 1.8t bumper? I always thought swapping the whole bumper + diffuser is necessary


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

historically the s-line bumper is the same as the actual S bumper, so the diffusers swap between the 2.

S model diffusers do not usually fit on standard rear bumpers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

We purchased the S3 grill for our prestige and it swapped right in. I haven't had a chance to try it on a P or P+ car yet.


----------



## pkwspawn (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We purchased the S3 grill for our prestige and it swapped right in. I haven't had a chance to try it on a P or P+ car yet.


Thanks for the info!! I just looked up the part number for 8V S3 and A3 bumper (partsbase only has 3dr/5dr sb) and seems like they all (sline or not) share the part number for the bumper part and different pn for the diffusers. Can anyone else confirm this for the sedans?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We purchased the S3 grill for our prestige and it swapped right in. I haven't had a chance to try it on a P or P+ car yet.


Hi gregg , where can i buy the exhaust system for the a3 sedan ? and how much


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

ChrisFu said:


> historically the s-line bumper is the same as the actual S bumper, so the diffusers swap between the 2.
> 
> S model diffusers do not usually fit on standard rear bumpers.



hey chris ,, did you get the exhaust system as well when you did the valance conversion ?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> hey chris ,, did you get the exhaust system as well when you did the valance conversion ?


Yes, but thats on my A5.

I have heard all the A3 models use the same bumper, but I would try to verify that.


----------



## VW2Audi25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Has anyone here modified their stock S-Line valance to fit quad tips? I've seen one person post about it, but no pictures. Can someone post pictures?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

VW2Audi25 said:


> Has anyone here modified their stock S-Line valance to fit quad tips? I've seen one person post about it, but no pictures. Can someone post pictures?





did mine last week


----------



## VW2Audi25 (Jun 17, 2015)

If I see correctly, that's a totally new (S3?) Valance, correct? I wanted to see if anyone actually modified their stock one to fit quad exhaust. I got this done on my E60 M-tech bumper and wanted to see what it would look like on the A3 S-line.


----------

